# Congrats to Buckeye Tom



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I do believe him and his partner boated 180-lbs of cats in the last tourny..You can see the pics on the front page of his website, link below.

http://www.ohiohillscatfishclub.com/


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Wow, great job. Congrats.


----------



## CarpFreak5328 (Aug 16, 2004)

Dang!! I wish I could have just one day like that.


----------



## smalliehunter1 (Apr 13, 2005)

Do these fish get put back in the water after pics/weigh in?


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Awesome haul Tom,

Thanks for calling me and telling me about your trip, good luck to you and Wyatt for the rest of the year.


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

I'd like to hear more of the story from your perspective. You know, a blow by blow on the fish caught.  



> Do these fish get put back in the water after pics/weigh in?


Yes, indeed, the fish are all released. :B


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Buckeye Tom I need some of those rods holders you make, check your PMs


----------



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

I don't get on here enough anymore,lol. Had a great day on the river. Lotta luck, but man it was fun reeling those cats in!

Just had a game plan that worked perfect Jim! Set up and had three flats and a drum in the boat in the first 30 minutes. The 38 lbs. flat being the third fish. By 8:30 we had caught 6 flats and two drum. I ended up moving and picked up four more flats and another drum. One of them being 32lbs. It's an awesome feeling coming in to a weigh in when your average cat is 23lbs. We had bluegills, Creek chubs, cut shad, and cut sucker in the boat. They ate the cut-shad.

Like Jim said....All the catfish in our tourneys must be live at weigh-in and are released asap.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Sounds like a great tourney. I like the fact that they have to be alive at weigh in & released.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice going Buckwheat !!! ...............  ............THE CATKING !!!


----------

